# d2s vs d4s..



## GtiVR6racer (Oct 24, 2002)

will a d4s bulb fit into anything d2s ie projector and bulb holder? thanks


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: d2s vs d4s.. (GtiVR6racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GtiVR6racer* »_will a d4s bulb fit into anything d2s ie projector and bulb holder? thanks

From what I know about this bulb it has the same p32-d base as all of the other OEM xenon's - which means it should fit in the base just fine.

I believe the only difference is in the makeup of the bulb itself (on the inside)....
So the short answer would be yes - it should fit.
More info can be found here.



_Modified by nater at 9:34 AM 3-28-2007_


----------



## Padawan (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: d2s vs d4s.. (GtiVR6racer)*

Yes, the capsules will physically fit, but (as far as I'm aware) they require specific ballasts.


----------



## EternalMind (Jun 8, 2005)

the D4 is the Mercury(Hg)-free version of the D2. it's electrical characteristics are slightly different than the D2 (higher inrush current, longer time to get to steady state, etc.), and it does require a ballast designed specifically for it.
also, be aware that (right now, anyway) most if not all of the Hg-free bulbs (D3 and D4) have lower light output than the bulbs containing mercury (D1 and D2).


----------



## BoraGLXXX (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: D2S*

I am trying to replace a projector bulb for a mk4 FK hid but can't seem to find the correct temperature. Do I need to buy two to ensure a color match? anyone know of the best place to find these on the net or locally? lil help here thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

